# Grizzly G4015Z Mill Locked



## CrossSlide (May 21, 2014)

Well I used the mill on my Grizzly G4015Z lathe/mill combo for the first time ever today to machine a rough cut 1” piece of steel. As I was on the last pass of the very first side the mill suddenly locked solid! :yikes: After quickly hitting the stop button and examining the machine it is the mill that is locked/jammed.

The lathe still turns under power. If I try to turn the mill drive shaft by hand it moves back and forth about a 1/32[SUP]nd[/SUP] but that’s it. Looks like I’ve got to call Grizzly tomorrow.


----------



## brasssmanget (May 21, 2014)

Oh man that sucks. Not the way one wants to start a hobby career.


----------



## CrossSlide (May 21, 2014)

I guess nothing is ever easy. :banghead:


----------



## Shadowdog500 (May 21, 2014)

That stinks!!

keep us posted on the outcome.

Best of lick that it is something stupid.

Chris


----------



## CrossSlide (May 23, 2014)

So the screw (#209 on drawing) came loose and jammed the shaft. Nothing else was really damaged. Overall pretty easy fix but still a disappointment with a brand new machine.

Grizzly support was pretty good and cooperative. They said I could send it back for a replacement or fix it myself with their help and that it would remain in warranty after I repair it. They are sending me a new screw.

Now I have to re-tram the head. I reviewed Tubal Cain’s video on tramming but would like to find one that was for a smaller machine like mine. Anyone have and links?


----------

